# amenbreak



## benibamboo (1. August 2004)

hey...weiss hier zufällig irgendwer wo ich den amenbreak ziehen kann


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Was ist das?


----------



## benibamboo (1. August 2004)

is ziemlich der bekannteste d&b drumloop


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Na dann will ich  ihn dir nicht vorenthalten  
Dann gehe ich mal auf suche


----------



## benibamboo (1. August 2004)

Es wäre eine wunderbare Sache, wennde mir da weiterhelfen könntest


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

*Ich hab ihn gefunden.* 
Leider nur als .AIF
willstn Trotzdem haben `?


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

egal .. ich werde daraus ne MP3 und WAV machen.
die kannste dann beide haben 

Müssen wir nur sehen wie wir das dann machen.


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (1. August 2004)

Hier hast du
Da war es möglich die Datei hochzuladen
Leider auch nur als MP3 da wav einfach zu ggroß gewesen ist.


zum Download

viel spaß damit


----------



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

Vielen vielen dank mann! sau korrekt von dir


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (2. August 2004)

kein Problem,

Ich hoffe nur das es auch das Richtige ist.
nicht das ich dir jetzt was falsches angeschleppt habe


----------



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

kleiner Moment muss erst ma in en proggie reinladen un auf de richtige speed hochpidschen...also moment bidde


----------



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

Ajo, des issa ja...nur des problem is wie folgt...:
de amenbreak is soweit ich weiss ja eigentlich en d&b loop ... nur irgendwie isser da auf hiphop geschwindigkeit runnergepitchert aba des geht scho...also nochmals...
DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (2. August 2004)

Habe mich auch gewundert warum diese so langsam war, weil du meintest DnB
Aber wenn es dir geholfen hat kann es ja schei$$ egal sein  Hauptsache es ist der nach dem du gesucht hast.


----------



## benibamboo (2. August 2004)

Genau meine Meinung...und hey...Zeit bzw Geschwindigkeit is ja eh scheissegal...


----------



## Resident_DeeJay (2. August 2004)

ok bevor es zu offtopic wird werde ich jetzt erstmal noch  die Spühlmaschiene vollräumen und evtl ma sehen was man da im forum noch so schönes Posten kann  

Man  sieht sich.


----------

